# Best Ski Wax For Smitty Sled?



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm pretty sure my current sled is about done for so I'll need a new one - I make mine tall enough I can put 6 gallons buckets beneath it and it goes thru deeper snow that even what a bumble would want!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I'm pretty sure my current sled is about done for so I'll need a new one - I make mine tall enough I can put 6 gallons buckets beneath it and it goes thru deeper snow that even what a bumble would want!


Ya, I was going to go higher with mine but usually there isn't that much snow, a few inches at times for sure but I can think of only a couple times the past few years where it was so deep on a lake that I second guessed my choice on fishing. With my set up I can easily extend the cross members up a few inches if needed. I originally thought about 2x10's but didn't want all that extra weight. I don't have more than a bucket or two at most which is usually one for fish and one for minnows. My heater has a bag, tackle has a bag, rods have a hard case, lantern has a case, flasher has a case, shanty has a bag.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I've always used conduit and made them tall for a long time....


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't personally want mine any taller than 6-8". Easier to pull my shanty tub up on it. Skis make it "float" on the snow anyway.

Mine is 2 skis, 2-2x6 chunks on each ski with a 2x2 notch cut out of each for the 2-2x4 cross pieces. And a few eye bolts. I used carriage bolts through the cross planks that fit into a hole drilled in the 2x6, so I can take it apart. The 2x6's stay on the skis since they're screwed on.

Lotta miles on it and only problem is wear from pavement and gravel. Time for new $5 skis.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> I wouldn't personally want mine any taller than 6-8". Easier to pull my shanty tub up on it. Skis make it "float" on the snow anyway.


Mine won't be floating on anything with all my gear on there but at least I won't be plowing through snow other than what the runners will have to go through. No more pulling a pile of snow in front of it. Should be more quiet and easier overall even though it is heavier vs the plastic tub. But stuff won't be piled 3' high either, haha. Probably always have the littler tub with it too to split part of the load with another guy. Thought about getting a deer drag harness but I'm just going to put a much longer rope on there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Smallie12 said:


> Mine won't be floating on anything with all my gear on there but at least I won't be plowing through snow other than what the runners will have to go through. No more pulling a pile of snow in front of it. Should be more quiet and easier overall even though it is heavier vs the plastic tub. But stuff won't be piled 3' high either, haha. Probably always have the littler tub with it too to split part of the load with another guy. Thought about getting a deer drag harness but I'm just going to put a much longer rope on there.


You'd be surprised at how well it can float if the bottom is wide enough. I have an FX150 which is something like 70# by itself. Then there's all my gear and an auger. Just the shanty and auger are 100#. I bet the whole thing gear and all is pushing 150#.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Mines up in the air because I can put 6 gallon buckets under it en route and in use.

I also made a trudge in deep snow once and am still panting years later!

I usually hang mine in the garage or store it along side and since I usually get wood really cheap or free why not over engineer it!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Mines up in the air because I can put 6 gallon buckets under it en route and in use.
> 
> I also made a trudge in deep snow once and am still panting years later!
> 
> I usually hang mine in the garage or store it along side and since I usually get wood really cheap or free why not over engineer it!


Heck might as well put a wind break and seat on it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Long rope... I did that and then tied knots in it to shorten it. I tend to walk 3' in front of it. Helps to keep the front up a little due to the pulling angle.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> You'd be surprised at how well it can float if the bottom is wide enough. I have an FX150 which is something like 70# by itself. Then there's all my gear and an auger. Just the shanty and auger are 100#. I bet the whole thing gear and all is pushing 150#.


Ya but my runners are only 1.5" wide with the UHMV on the bottom. Still not meant for super long hauls or super deep snow IMO especially when on foot. But should be way easier for those conditions where there is some snow and slush. Waiting to buy a machine til after I get a new truck.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I've always used conduit and made them tall for a long time....


That set up makes changing the oil a lot easier I bet!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Smallie12 said:


> Ya but my runners are only 1.5" wide with the UHMV on the bottom. Still not meant for super long hauls or super deep snow IMO especially when on foot. But should be way easier for those conditions where there is some snow and slush. Waiting to buy a machine til after I get a new truck.


Oh ya, I added up the total weight of everything I'm hauling sled included and it is pushing #190, lol. Shanty is 47lbs and auger 37lbs alone, sled around 45lbs and then a 20lb propane tank, flasher, heater, 2 chairs, rods and case, lantern and couple small propane bottles, tackle, accessories. Way too much, haha. Just can't go without anything though, lol.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Heck might as well put a wind break and seat on it.


My Wife (now) & I have Arctic Armor, _I AM a wind break_ - and _any place_ I plop a 6 gallon bucket is home...

I bring the hub out when Dawn goes or another less fortunate person without high tech warm gear.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> My Wife (now) & I have Arctic Armor, _I AM a wind break_ - and _any place_ I plop a 6 gallon bucket is home...
> 
> I bring the hub out when Dawn goes or another less fortunate person without high tech warm gear.


Does the arctic armor keep your line and hole from freezing up? If it wasn't for that I'd never use a shanty either.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Does the arctic armor keep your line and hole from freezing up? If it wasn't for that I'd never use a shanty either.


I've been out plenty of times with a dual mantle Colman lantern AND Buddy Heater going in a shack and it _still _freezes, because it's a tad cold outside.

So of course not AA won't thaw your hole, but I jig most of the time anyway.

You can use a light vegetable or mineral oil in the hole or pour a bit of concentrated salt water in the hole for that if you have an issue with bending over and clearing a hole.

I do not and still manage to catch a fish or two ....


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Dang.....I like the idea of concentrated salt water. Gotta try that one.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Lazy K said:


> Dang.....I like the idea of concentrated salt water. Gotta try that one.


Mineral or vegetable oil is easier, but if you use salt - boil it until it won't dissolve any more, reapplication is needed where the oil stays and ice won't form on line easily.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> I've been out plenty of times with a dual mantle Colman lantern AND Buddy Heater going in a shack and it _still _freezes, because it's a tad cold outside.
> 
> So of course not AA won't thaw your hole, but I jig most of the time anyway.
> 
> ...


I don't mind clearing the hole but dang, clearing it every 2-3 minutes and having ice build up on your rod tip every time you reel up sucks. Yea I know I could pull a fish up hand over hand and put some oil on the water or the salt thing but I guess to me its more fun fishing without dealing with that crap. I've got the portable buddy heater with standard canvas flip shanty and I get a little freeze when its windy and <10F. With calm conditions I've been out in -15F with no hole freeze. 

The salt thing is intriguing. Salt water is more dense than fresh. Does it just sit near the top somehow?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It disperses pretty fast, but getting the edges of the hole is what slows it down.

Mineral oil is probably the best, though I don't mind scooping.

If it's that cold - I will either skip school, or put up a shack.


----------

